
Resources for Scala Compiler Hacking - r11t
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.scala/18500
======
stephenjudkins
There is some interesting stuff there. The object-oriented pattern matching
paper is something I'll have to read.

What benefits do the upcoming 'invokedynamic' instructions offer to Scala? All
the synopses I've read explain only how it will benefit dynamic languages like
JRuby.

~~~
jorgeortiz85
Scala can already be made to run as fast as Java, so performance improvements
aren't as critical for Scala as they are for dynamic languages on the JVM.

That said, invokedynamic might be able to optimize Scala's structural types,
which are a form of duck typing.

